# Nguy cơ ‘SỐC NHIỆT’ vì sử dụng điều hòa: Phòng tránh như thế nào?



## thuhoai (3/7/18)

*Vào những ngày nắng nóng như thế này thì ai cũng muốn ngồi ‘bám rễ’ trong phòng điều hòa để tránh nóng. Tuy nhiên, nếu quá lạm dụng điều hòa và sử dụng sai cách thì người sử dụng sẽ dễ gặp nguy cơ ‘sốc nhiệt’, ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng tới sức khỏe bản thân.*

*Sốc nhiệt là gì? Xảy ra khi nào?*
Sốc nhiệt là tình trạng thay đổi nhiệt độ quá nhanh đến từ bên ngoài cho tới cơ thể khiến thân nhiệt tăng nhanh, da nóng, không có mồ hôi và khô mạch đập nhanh, khó thở cũng như có thể gây ảo giác khi ảnh hưởng tới thần kinh và nghiêm trọng hơn là tử vong.





​
Sốc nhiệt xảy ra khi cơ thể thay đổi nhiệt độ đột ngột khiến thân nhiệt bên trong chưa kịp thích nghi, dẫn đến sốc nhiệt.

*Tác hại của sốc nhiệt*
Sốc nhiệt là một triệu chứng vô cùng nguy hiểm nếu không được cấp cứu kịp thời. Người bị sốc nhiệt nhẹ thường sẽ bị chóng mặt, buồn nôn, đau đầu, cảm lạnh, viêm họng…, nặng hơn thì mắc các bệnh về đường hô hấp, bệnh về da và dị ứng. Nghiêm trọng nhất là người bị sốc nhiệt có thể bị ngộp thở, ngất xỉu, đột quỵ, thậm chí là tử vong.

*Phòng tránh sốc nhiệt điều hòa như thế nào?*
Để hạn chế việc bị ‘sốc nhiệt’ khi sử dụng điều hòa trong thời tiết như hiện nay, các bạn hãy lưu ý những điều sau đây:

*Không để nhiệt độ quá thấp*
Nhiều người có thói quen để điều hòa ở nhiệt độ thấp dưới 20 độ C để nhanh chóng xua tan cái nóng. Tuy nhiên, khi mà nhiệt độ ngoài trời và nhiệt độ trong phòng điều hòa chênh lệch quá lớn thì nguy cơ bị sốc nhiệt càng cao. Theo các chuyên gia cho biết, nhiệt độ ngoài trời – nhiệt độ trong phòng điều hòa chỉ nên chênh lệch khoảng 7 độ là an toàn.





​
Tốt hơn hết, bạn chỉ nên duy trì nhiệt độ phòng ở mức 25 – 28 độ C, đây là mức nhiệt độ lý tưởng giúp bạn không gặp nhiều nguy cơ về sức khỏe. Nếu cảm thấy vẫn chưa đủ mát, bạn có thể kết hợp thêm với các thiết bị khác như quạt điện, quạt hơi nước… thay vì giảm nhiệt độ xuống thấp.

*Không ngồi trong điều hòa quá lâu*
Dùng điều hòa nhiệt độ quá lâu có thể khiến da bị khô, làm tăng nguy cơ mắc một số bệnh dị ứng, bệnh đường hô hấp, nhất là khi điều hòa không được vệ sinh định kỳ.





​
Tốt nhất bạn không nên sử dụng điều hòa liên tục quả 8 tiếng. Sau khoảng thời gian này, tắt thiết bị một vài tiếng trước khi sử dụng lại, mở cửa để giữ cho phòng thông thoáng, tránh tích tụ khí CO2 và các vi khuẩn trong không khí.

*Bật quạt thông gió khi sử dụng điều hòa*
Nếu phòng lạnh không có lỗ thông gió, quạt thông khí thì bầu không khí lạnh trong phòng rất dễ bị nhiễm khuẩn, tích tụ nhiều CO2 nếu không khí trong phòng không được làm mới. Do đó, bạn nên mở cửa để lấy một bầu không khí mới từ bên ngoài từ 1 đến 2 tiếng một lần hoặc bạn có thể lắp quạt thông gió cho căn phòng để vừa có không khí tươi mới vào phòng và vừa không phải mở cửa phòng mỗi.

*Không vào phòng lạnh ngay khi đi nắng về*
Sau khi ở ngoài đường nắng nóng hoặc mới tập luyện thể thao, bạn nên ở phòng ngoài một thời gian để nhiệt độ cơ thể trở lại bình thường trước khi vô phòng lạnh. Nếu bước vào phòng lạnh đột ngột, cơ thể chúng ta chưa kịp thích nghi nên rất dễ bị cảm lạnh. Không chỉ vậy, khi đi nắng hay tập thể thao thì mạch máu sẽ giãn ra, vì vậy, nếu vào phòng lạnh ngay thì rất dễ khiến các mạch máu co lại đột ngột và người có thể trạng yếu có thể bị đột quỵ

*Vệ sinh, bảo trì máy lạnh định kỳ*
Vệ sinh và bảo trì điều hòa không khí định kỳ để giúp điều hòa loại bỏ vi khuẩn tích tụ lâu ngày, làm sạch bầu không khí cũng là cách phòng tránh sốc nhiệt.

Qua bài viết này, hy vọng các bạn đã biết cách phòng tránh sốc nhiệt trong những ngày nắng nóng. Hãy sử dụng điều hòa một cách khôn ngoan để không ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của mình nhé. Chúc các bạn thành công!

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

